# Dutch Open or World Championship?



## d4m4s74 (Jun 14, 2009)

Sup guys
I know they are both still 5 months away, but I want to ask a question
The Dutch Open and the WC are a week apart, and I can only go to one of the two competitions, and I need to decide to which one I will go.

So looking at my times (just check my WCA link) which one should I choose?

I will put up more recent times as soon as I've got time for it (I think tomorrow afternoon)


----------



## Kian (Jun 14, 2009)

If you have the opportunity to go the world championship and see people you may never see at a tournament again, I would highly suggest doing that.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jun 14, 2009)

Well. worlds are a big opportunity to meet people from outisde Europe.
An an unbelievable experience.

On the other hand, at Dutch Open there are a lot of collectors of puzzles.
Also a fun experience.

Whatever you like best i guess...


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

You cannot possibly be serious.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> You cannot possibly be serious.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 14, 2009)

did a few test solves

2x2x3: 8.83
3x3x3: 29.53 (but my average is 36.xx now)
4.4.4: 2.07.56 (OLL parity)
5x5x5: 4.36.30
pyraminx: 17.31
SQ1: 1.45 (parity)


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 14, 2009)

While the Dutch Open may be a little less complicated and still fun, you know that you must go to Worlds. It's WORLDs. You will see of the fastest speedcubers around, and a LOT more cubers than you would at the Dutch Open. More time, more fun. Yeah...

Oh and I'm sure you meant 1:45 not 1.45 for the Square-1 solve.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> You cannot possibly be serious.


I am serious, in the Dutch Open less people compete so I have a higher chance of qualifying and actually competing, but of course the WC is not that often and I can meet lots of people.

I'm not sure I'm ready for such a large competition

Right now I'm leaning to world though


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Alright. Since you asked us... I say go to the Dutch Open.


----------



## clement (Jun 15, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> So looking at my times (just check my WCA link) which one should I choose?



I can't help you, as I don't take decisions based on the number of solve that I expect to do.


----------



## mazei (Jun 15, 2009)

I would love to go to worlds. I hope if I do you guys be nice to a noob like me.
I know you guys will.


----------



## Ton (Jun 15, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Sup guys
> I know they are both still 5 months away, but I want to ask a question
> The Dutch Open and the WC are a week apart, and I can only go to one of the two competitions, and I need to decide to which one I will go.
> 
> ...



Your times are irrelevant for the fun factor and or to break a PR

Dutch Open is fun , at the WC there are more cubers and more fun 

To break a PR at WC is more fun


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 15, 2009)

Go to the Worlds. Dont compete but just watch and enjoy. Anyway it only happens once every two years. The dutch Open will be there next year


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've decided to go to the worlds. My sister keeps saying "why would you travel all the way to germany for some silly cube competition" but I could say the same thing about her ice-skating

now I only have to know where to sleep, how to get there, and of course how to make sure I will not be put on the waiting list and can actually compete


----------



## Erik (Jun 15, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Sup guys
> I know they are both still 5 months away, but I want to ask a question
> The Dutch Open and the WC are a week apart, and I can only go to one of the two competitions, and I need to decide to which one I will go.
> 
> ...



Dude.. like wtf, srsly, r u crazy? </stupid talk>
You already gave the answer yourself in the question, WORLDS or dutch open... come on...
And its indeed good to show your sister


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 15, 2009)

okay this has got to be the daftest question ever. if you have the chance to go to worlds... DO IT. the opportunity for you to go again may not be so soon, if ever!

dutch open happens every year, and sure it's a great competition, but you will be certain to go to it another time. plus, loads of the dutch guys will be at worlds anyway!


----------



## Dene (Jun 15, 2009)

Ice skating silly?!!!!


----------



## coolmission (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll be at both, so you won't miss me 

But seriously, WC is such a great opportunity. There should be no doubt which one you should attend.


----------

